# Gas and oil Cleanup Kit



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

5 gallon bucket with lid, bag of clay cat litter and small shovel. Should keep them happy. Spread cat litter on spill, soak up oil or gas soaked cat litter and put in bucket, along with any oil and gas soaked soil under cat litter. Just make sure you collect oil or gas soaked earth is the idea. Oh ya, rags or paper towels readily available to wipe up gas or oil run off.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

If you need to refill the running tank for the outboard from a gas can, be careful where you do that, as well. 
It’s best not to transfer on your boat, because a spill will get all over your boat, and then straight into the river. Pick a surface where a spill can’t go to far, and you can clean it all up.
Some of these new “ anti static” gas cans they sell, are really bad about leaking everywhere, when you try to pour them, so pick any back up cans you bring, carefully, and/or use a funnel.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Don’t forget your fire extinguisher, and registration plus number plates, they will want to see those to.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Absorbent pads and a small (3'x3') tarp are great to put under your motor while refueling.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Another reason to go propane... at least four different manufacturers now. Plus no carb to fiddle with, and not particular about storage!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

B4otter said:


> Another reason to go propane... at least four different manufacturers now. Plus no carb to fiddle with, and not particular about storage!


Amen, I have the 25" shaft tohatsu sail pro, absolutely love it


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MNichols said:


> Amen, I have the 25" shaft tohatsu sail pro, absolutely love it


Does it require a transom cutout, or do you mount it to the top of the tombstone?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> MNichols said:
> 
> 
> > Amen, I have the 25" shaft tohatsu sail pro, absolutely love it
> ...


Transom cutout, is just perfect depth when mounted.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

I carry these www.newpig.com on my motor rigs in an ammo can.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

It was my understanding that the kit had to be able to clean up spills on the water as well.


----------

